# Not A Good Day...



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Kevin woke me up this morning to tell me his heart was beating really fast. I told him to stay home from work and i would call my cardiologist and get him in for appointment. Stubborn Kevin went to work. At work he saw his friend who is a EMT and asked him to take his blood pressure, it was 165/130 and his pulse was 168. They called for the ambulance and Kevin hates to draw attention to himself. The shifts were changing and everybody was in the hall, they were high fiving him on his way out. He calls me to come to the hospital (24 miles away) so my middle son was home and went to wait for me in his truck. The truck running and radio on , I fell on the ice and I am yelling for him to help me, he said he wondered where I went he saw me go by the mirror. He looked in the side mirror and saw my feet. He comes picks me up stuffs me in the truck, goes in the house gets a bandaid for my wrist and told me i was fine. Gotta love boys. Kevin is still in the hospital, they said he has Atrial fibrillation. He is on a heparin drip and blood pressure meds, and will hopefully come home tomorrow. I hope so I hate being here without him. When the kids were telling Kevin about me falling and only my feet showing, they said it was like the wicked witch of the west on the wizard of OZ.under the house. Tomorrow is another day....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG Kathy! What a day! Keep your chin up (and your feet down!) keep us posted, and in the meantime, we'll pray for a better day tomorrow!!
Ember and Stacey


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Tell Kevin that he should listen to you next time and not be stubborn
We are thinking about him and you, get well soon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Get Well Wishes from The Pacific Northwest!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like a really scary thing for you.

A-Fib can be VERY scary. Anythig to do with the heart is scary in my book.

Hope they get it straightened out.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Kathy I am so glad to hear that "the tough guy" was at least smart enough to talk to his EMT buddy. Next time we all know to listen to our wife. PERIOD!!

Seriously I hope you both are well and we are certainly close enough to offer a hand if either of you need anything. I am still off work for another 2 weeks and would be upset if I could help out and the "stubborn" reared its ugly head again.

You have my number, so please don't hesitate. Keep us posted.

Jim


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

That is scary stuff. About 15 years ago, my heart was racing at 160 BPM. I had my wife take me to the hospital. Turns out that I have a mitral valve prolapse which is agravated by nicotine and caffeine. I was a 2 pack a day smoker and drank way too much coffee and Pepsi. I quit smoking and limit my coffee to 2 cups in the morning and got fat! LOL! Tell Kevin to do what the Doctor tells him. Well be praying for him.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry for your fall, and for the high blood pressure....... but glad it was all caught and is being dealt with.

Wishing you all a quick recovery and fix!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Get well wishes here too.

Carey


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hoping that things go well for Kevin. Now that he knows, he should know A-Fib is nothing to play with, so quit being so stubborn! Sorry about your fall and hope you are okay from it.
Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.......sending hugs across the miles!
Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, Positive Outbacker energy coming from Michigan!!!

I am convinced that the reason men live longer is that at least some of them listen to their wives. (I try to listen at least once a week.







)

We're hoping for a speedy recovery for Everyone!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! Kath, I just logged in for the first time in several days and this is the 1st thread I opened. I could have sworn he told me this summer that he had learned to listen to you - - - guess he was just trying to win me over, eh? Well - tell him 'm not impressed and he has some 'splainin' to do. He better start listening to you!!! We sure hope he's home soon and that YOU are okay, too! Love to you both!!

Judi & Kathy


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm home. First, thank you everybody from the bottom of my heart. That was the part of my heart that was trying to work correctly. What I had was Atrial Fibrillation. I woke up and could feel my heart beating kind of hard and fast. But since nothing hurt and I didn't feel bad I must be OK. I went with the five most dangerous words," maybe it will go away". I was shocked when i saw the numbers. So I learned a lesson that will stay with me. So as of now I only need to drink less coffee take an aspirin a day and LISTEN TO MY WIFE.

Again, THANK'S EVERYBODY

Kevin


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You better take it easy and listen to Kathy more often!!!

Hope you are feeling better, and hope to get out camping with you guys this year.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin,

Glad to hear everything is (mostly) okay!








And, yes, that listening to your wife thing can improve your health in all kinds of ways!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Listen to the doctor, keep healthy, keep the 'just in case' meds handy. I too live with A-F. Doing all the right things, my doctor says life will be pretty normal.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear you are back and feeling ok! Wow, coffee restrictions..... now THAT would hurt my productivity.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Of all things coffee. I tried to explain to the Dr. my son bought me 6lbs of 100% Hawaiian Kona coffee for Christmas. His answer, now it will last longer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

swanny said:


> Of all things coffee. I tried to explain to the Dr. my son bought me 6lbs of 100% Hawaiian Kona coffee for Christmas. His answer, now it will last longer.


Doctors....they have no sense of humor, do they? But - being the friends that we are, we'll be happy to help you out in any way we can. In fact, you've got our address. Just take a deep breath and package that Kona up in a nice little box. We'll take it off your hands. I just can't stand the thought of you staring pathetically at those bags .... pining away. Oh, poor Kevin .... good thing he has such GOOOOOOD friends!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Of all things coffee. I tried to explain to the Dr. my son bought me 6lbs of 100% Hawaiian Kona coffee for Christmas. His answer, now it will last longer.


Doctors....they have no sense of humor, do they? But - being the friends that we are, we'll be happy to help you out in any way we can. In fact, you've got our address. Just take a deep breath and package that Kona up in a nice little box. We'll take it off your hands. I just can't stand the thought of you staring pathetically at those bags .... pining away. Oh, poor Kevin .... good thing he has such GOOOOOOD friends!








[/quote]
What a great, supportive group Outbackers is!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Of all things coffee. I tried to explain to the Dr. my son bought me 6lbs of 100% Hawaiian Kona coffee for Christmas. His answer, now it will last longer.


Doctors....they have no sense of humor, do they? But - being the friends that we are, we'll be happy to help you out in any way we can. In fact, you've got our address. Just take a deep breath and package that Kona up in a nice little box. We'll take it off your hands. I just can't stand the thought of you staring pathetically at those bags .... pining away. Oh, poor Kevin .... good thing he has such GOOOOOOD friends!








[/quote]
What a great, supportive group Outbackers is!!!








[/quote]

Sorry you didn't get in there first, aren't you?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Of all things coffee. I tried to explain to the Dr. my son bought me 6lbs of 100% Hawaiian Kona coffee for Christmas. His answer, now it will last longer.


Doctors....they have no sense of humor, do they? But - being the friends that we are, we'll be happy to help you out in any way we can. In fact, you've got our address. Just take a deep breath and package that Kona up in a nice little box. We'll take it off your hands. I just can't stand the thought of you staring pathetically at those bags .... pining away. Oh, poor Kevin .... good thing he has such GOOOOOOD friends!








[/quote]
What a great, supportive group Outbackers is!!!








[/quote]

Sorry you didn't get in there first, aren't you?








[/quote]

Don't worry guys. I'll run over there and get it. Split it up all even and send it out. All even and right away. Promise







Like you said. "What are friends for".









Kevin you name the date and time, let me know when coffee's on and I will bring the donuts (of course I can get donuts) .









Jim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kevin,
SO glad that you're okay and at home! I am very sensitive to caffeine and got sent to the hospital with a heart rate of 144, several years ago. You know, they DO make decaf coffee, tea, soft drinks, etc. I enjoy most anything I want to drink, just lay off the caffeine.....don't forget that CHOCOLATE







is also a culprit!! Maybe you can find some carob. Remember when that was so popular??
Take care and continue to behave!!








Darlene


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

mountainlady56 said:


> Kevin,
> SO glad that you're okay and at home! I am very sensitive to caffeine and got sent to the hospital with a heart rate of 144, several years ago. You know, they DO make decaf coffee, tea, soft drinks, etc. I enjoy most anything I want to drink, just lay off the caffeine.....don't forget that CHOCOLATE
> 
> 
> ...


I have great willpower. I work at a VERY large candy factory surrounded by 100's of tons of the sweet stuff. I eat almost zero candy. Now, with the coffee I have left, maybe







I'll bring some to Maine for the rally.







It might pay for some of my vacation.









But really, I would like to thank everyone for the support.

Kevin


----------

